# I have nothing I can drink



## Victor (Feb 10, 2022)

If my doctors had their way, I could only drink plain water, like animals do.
They told me to avoid soda, fruit juice, flavored water, tomato juice, limit coffee, tea, alcohol
and anything with sugar. People say that artificial sweetners are not good.
Then they say to keep hydrated and drink loads of water.
 I imagine few people do this,including them. Yeah, keep the billion dollar a year water industry going
and tons of plastic bottles clogging up the planet and sea creatures. Seriously.

I dislike plain or filtered water but I drink it.  Flavored water is bad for kidneys, doc says.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 10, 2022)

Victor said:


> If my doctors had their way, I could only drink plain water, like animals do.
> They told me to avoid soda, fruit juice, flavored water, tomato juice, limit coffee, tea, alcohol
> and anything with sugar. People say that artificial sweetners are not good.
> Then they say to keep hydrated and drink loads of water.
> ...


Have you ever thought of getting a second opinion...lol.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 10, 2022)

Victor said:


> If my doctors had their way, I could only drink plain water, like animals do.
> They told me to avoid soda, fruit juice, flavored water, tomato juice, limit coffee, tea, alcohol
> and anything with sugar. People say that artificial sweetners are not good.
> Then they say to keep hydrated and drink loads of water.
> ...


can you slightly flavor with like lemon / lime slices.... some use cucumber slices or fruit slices .... minimum natural flavor/ sugar  added.


----------



## Lara (Feb 10, 2022)

Victor said:


> ...I dislike plain or filtered water but I drink it.  Flavored water is bad for kidneys, doc says.


Try "100% Natural Spring Water" like Deer Park.
I like it but will soon switch to installing reverse osmosis which I hear is the best way to go.
My house is on pilings thus stairs to the kitchen. 2.5 gallon jugs are heavy especially 3 of them.
Call Deer Park at 800-288-8281 if you have any questions.


----------



## RFW (Feb 10, 2022)

Lara said:


> Try "Natural Spring Water" like Deer Park.
> I like it but will soon switch to installing
> *reverse osmosis* which I hear is the best way to go.


I do this. It's pretty much all I drink now. Not that I have a problem with anything else but it's so easy to just get a glass of water and keep drinking when my throat gets dry.


----------



## Della (Feb 10, 2022)

I've never bought a bottle of water in my life, but we use a Britta filtered pitched that makes our water delicious.  I drink water when I first get up in the morning, then a big cup of black coffee, then water with lunch, then a cup of plain tea after nap, then we all have water with dinner and for the rest of the evening.

Why drink calories?


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 10, 2022)

Victor said:


> If my doctors had their way, I could only drink plain water, like animals do.
> They told me to avoid soda, fruit juice, flavored water, tomato juice, limit coffee, tea, alcohol
> and anything with sugar. People say that artificial sweetners are not good.
> Then they say to keep hydrated and drink loads of water.
> ...


Are you diabetic?  If not, take a try at Carnation Essentials- loaded with vitamins, protein, etc., and nothing artificial.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 10, 2022)

Given the sorry state of so many municipal water systems, I can understand the need to drink something other than water.  We're lucky in that we have excellent well water, but when we are away from the house, we always take some bottled water with us.  The "muck" that flows out of some of the drinking fountains, anymore, is almost Nasty.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 10, 2022)

I don't even get thirsty anymore. In my younger years I was always drinking water.
I get the same story about just drinking plain water. We are lucky that our water is very good. People who come to our home comment on it.
I hate plain water. I don't care how good it is.
In order for me to stay hydrated I drink what I want. I do stay away from soda and anything with added salt. 
I use artificial sweeteners or drink watered down apple juice.  I figure its better to stay hydrated and cheat a little than to turn into an old dried up prune.
These doctors have to lighten up a bit.


----------



## Lara (Feb 10, 2022)

Victor said:


> If my doctors had their way, I could only drink plain water, like animals do.
> They told me to avoid soda, fruit juice, flavored water, tomato juice, limit coffee, tea, alcohol
> *and anything with sugar.*





JaniceM said:


> Are you diabetic?  If not, take a try at Carnation Essentials- loaded with vitamins, protein, etc., and nothing artificial.



Victor's doctors told him "avoid anything with sugar". 
Carnation essentials has 18-19g of sugar per pkg. That's a lot of sugar!
Too much sugar can lead to weight gain, tooth decay, and heart disease.
`


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 10, 2022)

Lara said:


> Victor's doctors told him "avoid anything with sugar". Carnation essentials has 18-19g of sugar per pkg. That's a lot of sugar!
> `


That doesn't mean he's diabetic.  Many individuals these days think sugar is basically poison.  I'm not one of them.


----------



## Lara (Feb 10, 2022)

JaniceM...I said nothing about anyone being diabetic in my post.
All I said was that your suggestion that he take Carnation Essentials
goes against the doctor's advice to avoid anything with sugar...

I said: "Victor's doctors told him 'avoid anything with sugar'.
Carnation Essentials has 18-19g of sugar per pkg. That's a lot of sugar!
Too much sugar can lead to weight gain, tooth decay, and heart disease."


----------



## Jules (Feb 10, 2022)

@Victor, you might try adding some ice to your glass of water.  If you’re buying by the small individual bottles, switch to one gallon.  If you can pack a heavy bottle, use a water dispenser.   I‘ve yays and nays for reverse osmosis so I won’t comment.

The good news is that the doctor lets you have some coffee and tea.  Do you like unsweetened iced tea. 

The cucumber or lemon slice added to water seem like the best idea.


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

Lara said:


> Victor's doctors told him "avoid anything with sugar".
> Carnation essentials has 18-19g of sugar per pkg. That's a lot of sugar!
> Too much sugar can lead to weight gain, tooth decay, and heart disease.
> `


And a really happy feeling!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 10, 2022)

I have a well, and an RO system for drinking water. Drink water regularly all day long. Will add a little fruit juice, or coconut milk if I want a little change. also keep a good stock of tequila, and Modelo Especial on hand for mood elevation, and personal achievement reward. It's up to you to decide what's good for you, and how much you control your own bad habits. Mike


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> That doesn't mean he's diabetic.  Many individuals these days think sugar is basically poison.  I'm not one of them.


Me neither - and I am diabetic.  Like anything, it's the amount that matters.
I use 1/2 tsp sugar in my coffee.  And there is probably a little sugar in Coffee Mate.
A tsp. of sugar is only 4 gms sugar.  I don't drink fruit juice or sodas.  A can of soda has 40 gms sugar.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 10, 2022)

win231 said:


> And a really happy feeling!


Yep, short term anyway!


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 10, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Have you ever thought of getting a second opinion...lol.


My thought too, I'd hate to give up my whiskey...


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 10, 2022)

win231 said:


> Me neither - and I am diabetic.  Like anything, it's the amount that matters.
> I use 1/2 tsp sugar in my coffee.  And there is probably a little sugar in Coffee Mate.
> A tsp. of sugar is only 4 gms sugar.  I don't drink fruit juice or sodas.  A can of soda has 40 gms sugar.


And you're probably healthier than most who always believe 'doctor is always right...'


----------



## Victor (Feb 10, 2022)

Water is boring...we never drank it growing up. It was the poor man's drink. and it is tasteless! I tried it with lemon. I am also supposed to limit milk because of the calcium. I prefer diet soda (which has risen in price) and Chardonnay.
The markets I go to have little diet type beverages on hand.   I am borderline diabetic, not diabetic. So it is all preventative. Hey, these small pleasures are good to be happy about.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2022)

My PCP's advice and warnings have become a balancing act.

I listen to the well-meaning advice and decide for myself how much of an effort I'm willing to make to extend the length of my life by restricting the quality/enjoyment of my life.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 10, 2022)

I stick with water, flavored water (lemon concentrate & raw honey), mineral water (my own concoction) & coconut water. I gave up coffee, alcohol & juice anything many years ago.

Don’t over look raw honey – great stuff unless you’re diabetic.

I really push the mineral/coconut water when working up a sweat outdoors.

I drank RO water for many years but came to the conclusion that this or distilled water is not good for you.

Thankfully I’m on my own well system so I don’t have to worry about fluoride.  I do chlorinate my water but filter it back out before distribution into the house.  I plumbed my drinking water spigot before the water softener so as to keep the minerals in it.  This water is filtered through a sediment & carbon filter before it comes out the spigot.

For many years I suffered a feeling of always being thirsty until I made the above changes.


----------



## RFW (Feb 10, 2022)

1955 said:


> I stick with water, flavored water (lemon concentrate & raw honey), mineral water (my own concoction) & coconut water. I gave up coffee, alcohol & juice anything many years ago.
> 
> Don’t over look raw honey – great stuff unless you’re diabetic.
> 
> ...



Honey and real maple syrup is probably the best kind of sugar you can get. Correct me if I'm wrong, of course. I'm not up to date on the latest science behind it.

When I'm in a tropical place, coconut water is my drink of choice. Any other places, it's too expensive for what you get.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 10, 2022)

I drink decaf green tea.  Or water.
My kidney doc approves.

He just tells me to only drink when I'm thirsty.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 10, 2022)

Victor, can't you try herbal tea like chamomile? Or a few drops of fruit juice in some water for flavor? A little can't hurt. I use RO water and supplement with diet cranberry juice (1/4 cup) in a glass of water whenever I want to change the taste. I also drink Ensure (30 G protein, 1 g sugar) if I need a boost, Otherwise, I put a little of it in my decaf coffee in the mornings.
We have this saying "All things in moderation."


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 10, 2022)

I like to drink (alcohol, that is).  Probably too much.  Therefore any other drink (diet soda, flavored seltzer, orange juice, tea, coffee) seems like a good option.  It all depends on your personal situation and health issues.  

To quote Jesse Winchester, "His own Son got a reputation/for turning water into wine."  So I keep that in mind and allow myself the occasional glass or so.


----------



## RFW (Feb 10, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Victor, can't you try herbal tea like *chamomile*? Or a few drops of fruit juice in some water for flavor? A little can't hurt. I use RO water and supplement with diet cranberry juice (1/4 cup) in a glass of water whenever I want to change the taste. I also drink Ensure (30 G protein, 1 g sugar) if I need a boost, Otherwise, I put a little of it in my decaf coffee in the mornings.
> We have this saying "All things in moderation."


Great suggestion. I drink it when I have a cold and it works wonders.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 10, 2022)

RFW said:


> Honey and real maple syrup is probably the best kind of sugar you can get. Correct me if I'm wrong, of course. I'm not up to date on the latest science behind it.


Yeah, I like real maple syrup too but don't know about any health benefits.  Raw honey has several but like anything there always conflicting opinions.  Here's a link I tend to agree with:

*The Health Benefits of Honey – Dr.Berg*


----------



## oldpop (Feb 10, 2022)

Good clean water is the best thing to use for hydration IMO. Having said that I have my own well for water. It is good clean water but it is hard and full of iron. Turns everything rust red. I have gotten used to it but it has a metallic taste. I rarely drink it plain. I drink iced tea with stevia ninety percent of the time. I drink about a gallon of it a day. The other ten percent is coffee. It works for me. I am not a doctor but I can't see where tap or well water with a bit of lemon and a bit of natural honey would be terribly bad for you.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 10, 2022)

I've never drank anything in my life that I like better than plain water!
I drink only water and gallons of it.
Don't drink sparkling water or flavored water. 
Everything else tastes like chemicals to me.
haha!  "like an animal"


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm sure there are those who'll disagree with this, but don't consume honey that's not been pasteurized.  
Same goes for milk and so-called organic juices.


----------



## RFW (Feb 10, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I've never drank anything in my life that I like better than plain water!
> I drink only water and gallons of it.
> Don't drink sparkling water or flavored water.
> Everything else tastes like chemicals to me.


That's the biggest complaint for me. Artificial sweeteners just have this weird aftertaste that makes me want to eat something to wash it off. It's just me though.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 10, 2022)

I gave up sweetened flavored drinks long ago. Don't see much of a difference in my health.  I buy gallon jugs of spring water because of well water that I think tastes terrible. I'm already paying for a water conditioner that goes on the blink at least once a year. Not a fan of alcohol either.  One cup of coffee in the morning.  I should feel fantastic. I don't.


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'm sure there are those who'll disagree with this, but don't consume honey that's not been pasteurized.
> Same goes for milk and so-called organic juices.


It's my understanding that raw honey is a risk for babies - something to do with botulism?
They stopped selling unpasteurized juices here after several cases of e-coli infection (some fatal).  Companies were letting cows graze on the same land that had fruit trees.  And juicing & bottling fruit that fell to the ground - in manure.


----------



## Ceege (Feb 10, 2022)

Decades ago, I saw an _Consumer Report_ on HBO where they had a taste test for no calorie diet drinks.  Ice water won.

My doctor took me off of all but water because of acid reflux.  No pop, chocolate, or caffeine.  That leaves me with water and some herbal teas. 
I could have coconut water, but I don't like coconuts, so I haven't tried it.


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

1955 said:


> Yeah, I like real maple syrup too but don't know about any health benefits.  Raw honey has several but like anything there always conflicting opinions.  Here's a link I tend to agree with:
> 
> *The Health Benefits of Honey – Dr.Berg*


Thanks for the video.  I can only have small amounts of honey because of diabetes, but I'll try the Tupelo & Manuko honey he recommends.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 10, 2022)

win231 said:


> It's my understanding that raw honey is a risk for babies - something to do with botulism?
> They stopped selling unpasteurized juices here after several cases of e-coli infection (some fatal).  Companies were letting cows graze on the same land that had fruit trees.  And juicing & bottling fruit that fell to the ground - in manure.


Raw stuff is dangerous for anybody. 
When I first moved to CA, I was surprised to see grocery stores sold raw milk..  do they still do that?


----------



## 1955 (Feb 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> When I first moved to CA, I was surprised to see grocery stores sold raw milk..  do they still do that?


I grew up in CA on raw milk (Alta-Dena Diary).  They finally had to label it as pet food to continue but eventually discontinued it.  Yep, anything raw is susceptible because bad things can contaminate it hence pasteurization. But pasteurization is not without its problems too.  So as always buyer beware.  Where I'm at now you can still buy raw milk directly from farmers but I stopped drinking milk a long time ago.  Something about grandma saying milk is for calves.


----------



## Jace (Feb 10, 2022)

Jeni said:


> can you slightly flavor with like lemon / lime slices.... some use cucumber slices or fruit slices .... minimum natural flavor/ sugar  added.


YEs, this is what I do...first I filter tap water thru my Brita pitcher filter...even though "we"
are told it's safe...but, I feel and can taste, it has too much chlorine..
so filtering...seems to be better...or at least I think it so... that's just me.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 10, 2022)

1955 said:


> I grew up in CA on raw milk (Alta-Dena Diary).  They finally had to label it as pet food to continue but eventually discontinued it.  Yep, anything raw is susceptible because bad things can contaminate it hence pasteurization. But pasteurization is not without its problems too.  So as always buyer beware.  Where I'm at now you can still buy raw milk directly from farmers but I stopped drinking milk a long time ago.  Something about grandma saying milk is for calves.


Raw milk/honey/juice is loaded with natural bacteria.  Pasteurization is the only effective way to get rid of it.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 10, 2022)

Jace said:


> YEs, this is what I do...first I filter tap water thru my Brita pitcher filter...even though "we"
> are told it's safe...but, I feel and can taste, it has too much chlorine..
> so filtering...seems to be better...or at least I think it so... that's just me.


a hospital in my city have huge dispensers in cafeteria with combinations of things like fruit and mint etc 
 was very refreshing.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2022)

Try green tea or other mild teas that don't require sugar. Make sure you don't let the leaves/bag steep too long, as it can become bitter.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Raw milk/honey/juice is loaded with natural bacteria.  Pasteurization is the only effective way to get rid of it.


I’m not too interest in dead food.  Of course I don’t want any of the bad stuff either but a happy body means a happy gut, and a happy gut wants all the friendly “natural” bacteria it can get.  Without bacteria we would all be dead.  Pasteurization kills it all and in many instance introduces not so good chemicals.

Pasteurization was introduced (mandated by law) to protect consumers from sloppy business practices.  I think this has been done to the detriment of society in the long run.  Yes in the short term it protects us from farmers that expose foods to thing it shouldn't but in exchange we don’t get the bacteria we need and chemicals that are not good for us.

So I look for raw foods where ever I can (buyer beware).  Honey and almonds (yes, they pasteurize almonds with a nasty gas) are two of my favorites.

Just my take on it all.


----------



## mrstime (Feb 10, 2022)

Victor said:


> Water is boring...we never drank it growing up. It was the poor man's drink. and it is tasteless! I tried it with lemon. I am also supposed to limit milk because of the calcium. I prefer diet soda (which has risen in price) and Chardonnay.
> The markets I go to have little diet type beverages on hand.   I am borderline diabetic, not diabetic. So it is all preventative. Hey, these small pleasures are good to be happy about.


If you never drank water growing up, what on earth did you drink?

Growing up I drank water , milk at meals and as a very,very rare treat  a glass of soda.


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Raw stuff is dangerous for anybody.
> When I first moved to CA, I was surprised to see grocery stores sold raw milk..  do they still do that?


I think you can still get raw milk from health food stores.
Milk is sorta funny stuff to drink.  It's basically modified sweat - from mammary glands, which are sweat glands.   Yum!


----------



## rgp (Feb 11, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> My PCP's advice and warnings have become a balancing act.
> 
> I listen to the well-meaning advice and decide for myself how much of an effort I'm willing to make to extend the length of my life by restricting the quality/enjoyment of my life.




 Boy-Oh-Boy ain't that the truth.


----------



## rgp (Feb 11, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> My thought too, I'd hate to give up my whiskey...



 I'll drink to that !!!


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> I think you can still get raw milk from health food stores.
> Milk is sorta funny stuff to drink.  It's basically modified sweat - from mammary glands, which are sweat glands.   Yum!


Yes, I recall a classmate in high school explaining milk that way.  Kind of takes away from its appeal.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Feb 11, 2022)

Victor...you sound quite frustrated and I can understand that. I acquired, programmed a taste for water when I joined WW.
lol when I was really really thirsty I would drink water and tell myself how refreshing and wonderful it was..kind of a _fake it till you make it _sort of thing.. That was years ago and to this day I enjoy water.
Is adding some lemon juice or lime or cucumber..something natural instead of processed, a possibility??


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 11, 2022)

Ya!  I used to read in the papers that everything is bad for you.  One week it was this and the next week it was that.  I gave it the name of "DISEASE OF THE WEEK."  My brother likes to repeat the story of several people he knew that never smoked nor ever drank any booze and they all died in their 50s.  He also liked to mention this "old timer" who liked to have a stiff shot of home brew everyday and he lived to be over 90.  Now, I'm not saying this is the secret to living to a ripe old age but I'm saying that you just have to take some of these media articles with a grain of doubt.  Everything in moderation but a glass of rum and coke and good conversation could go a long way in having a good life.  Bottoms Up!


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 11, 2022)

Victor said:


> If my doctors had their way, I could only drink plain water, like animals do.
> They told me to avoid soda, fruit juice, flavored water, tomato juice, limit coffee, tea, alcohol
> and anything with sugar. People say that artificial sweetners are not good.
> Then they say to keep hydrated and drink loads of water.
> ...





how bout a bottle of Vodka now and again..absolutely nothing sugary in that


----------



## Judycat (Feb 11, 2022)

My dad beat pneumonia by drinking two fifths of whiskey. Not all at once, but over a few days. His skin had turned gray and he looked like he was at death's door. No way was he going to allow anyone to take him to the hospital though, he had to be unconscious. You have no idea...  I think my mom agreed to the whiskey hoping he'd pass out long enough for the ambulance guys to load him on the truck. Instead he arose healed. Dear Lord what a life! No wonder I'm off my nut sometimes.


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Yes, I recall a classmate in high school explaining milk that way.  Kind of takes away from its appeal.


Of course, when we were kids, doctors were paid a fortune by the meat & dairy industry to push it on everyone.  Yeah.....calcium & all that.
It's still being marketed to women - _"Ladies, you don't want osteoporosis, do you?  Drink milk."_


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2022)

Victor said:


> If my doctors had their way, I could only drink plain water


So what's wrong with that? Nobody said re-hydrating one's body has to be a taste-event. Water is the normal and natural way to quench thirst.

If you don't like the water from the sink, then buy a water cooler and have 5-gallon jugs delivered. They are sanitized and re-used.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> Of course, when we were kids, doctors were paid a fortune by the meat & dairy industry to push it on everyone.  Yeah.....calcium & all that.
> It's still being marketed to women - _"Ladies, you don't want osteoporosis, do you?  Drink milk."_


Well, at least its better than all those "bone-health" drugs.


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Well, at least its better than all those "bone-health" drugs.


Oh yeah.  They paid Sally Field a fortune for "Boniva."


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 11, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Have you ever thought of getting a second opinion...lol.




Precisely what I was thinking.


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2022)

Judycat said:


> My dad beat pneumonia by drinking two fifths of whiskey. Not all at once, but over a few days. His skin had turned gray and he looked like he was at death's door. No way was he going to allow anyone to take him to the hospital though, he had to be unconscious. You have no idea...  I think my mom agreed to the whiskey hoping he'd pass out long enough for the ambulance guys to load him on the truck. Instead he arose healed. Dear Lord what a life! No wonder I'm off my nut sometimes.


The whiskey got the illness so drunk, it couldn't function any more?


----------



## caroln (Feb 11, 2022)

1955 said:


> I’m not too interest in dead food.  Of course I don’t want any of the bad stuff either but a *happy body means a happy gut, and a happy gut wants all the friendly “natural” bacteria it can get. * Without bacteria we would all be dead.


I take probiotics and have a very happy gut!  All kinds of "good" bacteria.  
My routine is 2 cups of coffee in the morning, 4 oz. of low sodium V8 with breakfast, 1% milk with meals and plain ice water from my refrigerator all day until bedtime.


----------



## win231 (Feb 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> So what's wrong with that? Nobody said re-hydrating one's body has to be a taste-event. Water is the normal and natural way to quench thirst.
> 
> If you don't like the water from the sink, then buy a water cooler and have 5-gallon jugs delivered. They are sanitized and re-used.


I like this water:
https://zerowater.com/


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 22, 2022)

Doctor says to avoid but You still need to live. I have kidney disease but I allow myself indulgences.  Surely you could have something you enjoy every now and then ?  Saying this not knowing your health condition of course.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2022)

Victor said:


> If my doctors had their way, I could only drink plain water, like animals do.
> They told me to avoid soda, fruit juice, flavored water, tomato juice, limit coffee, tea, alcohol
> and anything with sugar. People say that artificial sweetners are not good.
> Then they say to keep hydrated and drink loads of water.
> ...


I don't like plain water either...never have, so I drink flavored water. Plus I'm diabetic so the flavorings have sucralose in them. The only other thing I drink that does not contain artificial sweeteners is green tea which I drink once or twice a day. I've been putting just agave in that for a couple of months. So far my kidneys are functioning well (according to my blood work). I use about 80% less Splenda (sucralose) than I used to.

Sugar is bad for us too. I have a book about it called Lick The Sugar Habit. My son has also posted warnings about sugar, that addictive substance that we still consume. I haven't used table sugar in decades but it's in some of the things I eat because I do love sweets. But I digress.

Back to your what to drink issue. Drinking flavored water is better than not drinking it at all. Limiting coffee, tea and colas if you drink them may be so you don't take in too much caffeine. And the avoidance of sodas and fruit juices also probably recommended due to the sugar content. I drink decaf tea and coffee, don't drink colas and rarely drink sodas at all. The father of a friend of mine told us when we were at a function that he worked in a soda factory and if people knew what was in it, they wouldn't drink it. One has to wonder...cola will ruin a car's paint job.  

My father, my son and now one of my grandsons have no problem drinking water with their meals. I have never been able to do that. To me, it kills the taste of the food. Good luck!


----------



## David777 (Feb 23, 2022)

I can understand why many don't like water because tap water in many parts of the USA has hard water tastes, especially if from wells and polluted aquifers.  Water in Southern California was especially so.  Here in much of Santa Clara County, water is from dammed Sierra Nevada snow melted water and tends to lack taste.  Fresh clean cold snow melt water in the High Sierra is absolutely wonderful.

I grew up drinking lots of milk and likewise as an adult. Many young adult males turn away from healthy drinking once they cultivate an alcohol habit.  For social reasons, I drank a modest amount of alcohol into my mid twenties but disliked what it did to my mind and gastrointestinal health.  As a fit active athlete even at 73, I could be a poster boy for healthy bones and skin.  My hair and fingernails also grow noticeably faster than for others.

Due to old medical issues, the weakest part of my body as an adult has always been my gastrointestinal tract.  I try to avoid eating dinner or snacks within a few hours of evening sleep.  An hour or so after dinner will swallow a bit of probiotic yogurt drinks that helps my gut biome naturalize over those long hours.  As I wake up during the night, will swallow a bit of water to help move food along the GI tract.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2022)

David777 said:


> I can understand why many don't like water because tap water in many parts of the USA has hard water tastes, especially if from wells and polluted aquifers.  Water in Southern California was especially so.  Here in much of Santa Clara County, water is from dammed Sierra Nevada snow melted water and tends to lack taste.  Fresh clean cold snow melt water in the High Sierra is absolutely wonderful.
> 
> I grew up drinking lots of milk and likewise as an adult. Many young adult males turn away from healthy drinking once they cultivate an alcohol habit.  For social reasons, I drank a modest amount of alcohol into my mid twenties but disliked what it did to my mind and gastrointestinal health.  As a fit active athlete even at 73, I could be a poster boy for healthy bones and skin.  My hair and fingernails also grow noticeably faster than for others.
> 
> Due to old medical issues, the weakest part of my body as an adult has always been my gastrointestinal tract.  I try to avoid eating dinner or snacks within a few hours of evening sleep.  An hour or so after dinner will swallow a bit of probiotic yogurt drinks that helps my gut biome naturalize over those long hours.  As I wake up during the night, will swallow a bit of water to help move food along the GI tract.


I use filtered tap water, otherwise bottled water. I found out quite by accident decades ago at a business meeting that Hackensack, N.J. has the best tasting tap water. Pitchers of water were served and I actually drank a couple of glasses of it. I called the hotel where the meeting was held a few days later to find out what kind of water we were served and was astonished to find that it was tap water. A few years later, I did drink water with my meal (despite saying I never do in a previous reply). We were at an Indian restaurant in Hackensack and that water was still tasting good. That *is* the only time I drank water with my meal.

Have you tried sleeping in an upright position, perhaps in bed with your head propped up? Sometimes that helps too. Seems like you are doing the right things to reduce discomfort.


----------



## David777 (Feb 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> ...Have you tried sleeping in an upright position, perhaps in bed with your head propped up? Sometimes that helps too. Seems like you are doing the right things to reduce discomfort.



Excellent advice to help GI tract naturally with gravity, especially for anyone with acid reflux issues.  Yes I as a small thin person sleep in semi sitting back slouch positions more than not, even so sideways.  Have a foam broad form I bought from an upholstery supply store to help doing so on flat beds.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2022)

David777 said:


> Excellent advice to help GI tract naturally with gravity, especially for anyone with acid reflux issues.  Yes I as a small thin person sleep in semi sitting back slouch positions more than not, even so sideways.  Have a foam broad form I bought from an upholstery supply store to help doing so on flat beds.


I'm glad you found this to be excellent advice and that you are already doing it. I wanted to get one of those foam wedge things when I was sleeping in a bed but years ago I found out about the wonders of sleeping in my recliner, so ultimately didn't need one.


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 24, 2022)

sorry about the problems, I have similar ones.

best tasting bottled water I have found - Smart Water and Penta

expensive, but taste better.

+

Some folks report that a water softener makes the water taste better. I remember a friend's house had one when I was a kid. And yes, it tasted better.

+

Medically, I do believe that some folks don't feel the same amount of thirst as other people. I know that from personal experience, both with myself and others. unfortunately, lacking the desire to drink, does not mean we still don't need it and need it at the level that the docs say.

Also, I have to say, that when I don't feel thirsty and don't drink much water, I actually lose the desire to drink water.

But, if I force myself to drink a bunch, the desire comes back.

And that may mean, the lack of desire to drink is more of a medical problem, than a personal choice.

+

One thing I have done, is just sit down with some water, maybe watch a TV show. Then, over the course of an hour, slowly sip and drink a full 16 ounces. After I have done that, my resistance to drinking water goes away. But, sometimes, I actually have to do a second hour and drink another 16 ounces. Some of that may be due to my size, because I am 6' and over 200 lbs.

But, by forcing myself through, I have experienced that the resistance to drinking goes away.

+

from the Mayo Clinic...


Water: How much should you drink every day?​
_Water is essential to good health. Are you getting enough? These guidelines can help you find out._


https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...nd-healthy-eating/in-depth/water/art-20044256

++++++++++++++++


sorry about the problems, best wishes...


----------

